# Cabernet and Merlot Fresh Grapes from Deming, NM



## ibglowin (Sep 1, 2010)

First foray into wine from fresh grapes, lots to learn of course! 

Cost was $0.75 a pound. Picked up 100 lbs of Cabernet and 100 lbs of Merlot.

These came from New Mexico Vineyards, Inc. down in Deming, NM. They own about 300 acres of grapes with just about every variety you could wish for. I thought I would start out with something I could make a nice Bordeaux blend with. Will ferment separately and then bench test and blend down the road.

Here are a few picks with more to come (of course). I will probably give these guys a new name so I can easily distinguish them from the other "kit" wines on the cellar shelves. Something that will sound more like a wine made in New Mexico for sure! 


Picture of the Vineyard 







Grapes safely home from the long journey back North











Picked up the grapes yesterday at 7:00AM and drove the 300 miles North to home. Got to the house around 12:00 and unloaded. 200lb of grapes has like 1,000,000 berries and I had no crusher/destemmer so had to destem and crush by hand. I started at 1:00PM and my SWMBO came home at 5:00PM and it took until 12:00AM to finish them all....





Got them crushed as good as I could with my giant potato masher looking punch down tool and even used my hands. Got them sulfited to kill the bad yeast and will take a look at all the numbers today (sugar, pH and acid). Hopefully won't have to make any huge additions and can pitch the yeast tonight. A crusher stemmer cost minimum $400 to buy and $75 to rent. 

Silly me I thought I could do this in a few hours and I really didn't want to spend almost 1/4 the cost to purchase one just to rent one. I was willing to pay $400 to rent one last night around 10:00PM! 

If these turn out as good as I hope they do I will purchase a new or used Crusher/Destemmer (If I can find one on CL) for next year.


----------



## fivebk (Sep 1, 2010)

They look good!!!! Keep us posted

BOB


----------



## robie (Sep 1, 2010)

Looking good, Mike! Makes my mouth water for sure. The photo of the vineyard and background is really excellent, would make a nice label.

I thought the vineyard folks were going to crush them for you.

Keep us posted.


----------



## hartm (Sep 1, 2010)

Looks great! Makes me wish I lived in NM.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 1, 2010)

I could tell he was not really interested as it seems he was never crushing each time I called, I understand, he wants to sell them and be done. 

He has alot of customers for sure. They supply grapes for every winery in NM and several in Texas as well. I felt lucky to be able to snag them and get out of town and on the road!



DancerMan said:


> I thought the vineyard folks were going to crush them for you.Keep us posted.


----------



## grapeman (Sep 1, 2010)

How much have you spent on kits in the last year or two? And you didn't want to rent one? Chuckle Chuckle. I bet you won't make that mistake again. After all, it's only 200 pounds!


Buy one, it will last a lifetime.


Good looking grapes. You sure made a trip to pick them up!


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 1, 2010)

Penny wise, Pound foolish I know.......

Nope won't make that mistake again! More Ammo to buy one next year for sure!


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Sep 1, 2010)

Holy cow - you actually made pretty good time on processing those grapes. I just did a tinsy-tiny 3 gallon batch using my uncle's concord's last year. I can only imagine doing 200lbs by hand! 'Hope the results are terrific.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 1, 2010)

Initial test indicate a pH of 3.75, Brix of 25 and TA around 5.5.

Should I raise the Acid up a notch to approx 7.0 ?


----------



## AlFulchino (Sep 1, 2010)

looking good Mike...wish you all the best

whats w the nasty term for natural yeast? i like my natural yeast 

did you double check your acid and ph number? good to do as a precaution

absolutely great scenery


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks Al!

Yea, 

I even took a sample to work and double checked em on a top o the line pH meter (3 decimal places) I have a single decimal place here at the house so was curious to see the difference.

So both seem pretty high in Brix but looks like they need some acid.

Can one of you pros give me a good number to shoot for?

Also should I add some bentonite up front?


What about MLF?


----------



## grapeman (Sep 1, 2010)

I would prefer Al help you with this as I have never used that variety of grape before. I do know I would prefer the pH down aroun 3.4-3.5 and the TA up to around .65-.75. With that low of acid I wouldn't think you would want to do malo on it.


----------



## AlFulchino (Sep 1, 2010)

i dont use bentonite...time handles everything...mlf should occur naturally...that's what i shoot for..otherwise i cold stabilize...i dont have a too low acid issue...

did the guy give you any hints about his past experience w his grapes and numbers like this?

what about the rosary? have you brought it out yet and started praying?


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 1, 2010)

Hehehe.....

Prayer to "Dear Lord Baby Jesus"....... Like Ricky Bobby!


----------



## grapeman (Sep 1, 2010)

Did you mix the two in the end or why do you just have one test number? That could have made a difference somehow.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 1, 2010)

Nope just didn't report both, they are very close.

The Merlot is 25.5 Brix, 
pH is 4.1 
TA is 5.5 as well.


----------



## grapeman (Sep 1, 2010)

Good Lord! That's even more drastic! Like I said, I don't have experience with those, but I do know the pH is way too high and the TA too low. I think you may need to add some acid or it will be rather flabby and not hold up well, may even spoil too soon.


Who can help this man with his maiden voyage into vinifera grapes?


----------



## AlFulchino (Sep 1, 2010)

i agree geeeesh 4.1!!!!! never seen anything like that w anything i have used.......i would get the ferment going and take a side sample and do a test adjustment...make sure thinsg respond they way you want...and then go full tilt on the rest


----------



## AlFulchino (Sep 1, 2010)

here is another idea...just eat the grapes right now...they taste great right????

also i would call this gent and at least have a quick talk about what he has done.....in the past...i would guess that these numbers have occurred before at least on occasion...always good to know what the 'house' guy has been doing


----------



## Wade E (Sep 1, 2010)

Mike, these are instruction I am following from a member of the AWS who is a goo friend on mine who wins medals every year for his reds and I can attest to his great wines, here is his process that Ill be following this year.


*Day 1*

1. Crush and destem grapes (note total weight of grapes)



Gallons of must = (total weight of grapes) (0.10)

Gallons of finished wine = (Gallons of must) (0.8)



2. Add 5.5 ML 10% potassium meta solution (to achieve 25ppm)

mL of solution to add = (Weight of grapes/50)(5.5)



3. Wait at least 6 hours



4. Add Lafase HE Grand Cru (Pectic Enzyme)

gm of Lafase to add=(total weight of grapes)( 0.025)

Mix with 10 times its weight of water



*Day 2*

1. Adjust pH (3.5 is goal)

Place 1 liter of must (juice, skins and stems) in a container

Measure pH

If pH is high, add 0.5 gm of tartaric acid

Re-measure

Continue to add 0.5 gm of tartaric acid until 3.5 pH is achieved

When 3.5 is achieved, calculate amount required for entire volume



Total liter of must = total lbs of grapes / 2.63 lbs per liter

Total TA to add to entire must = (total liter of must) (amount of test 
acid)





2. Adjust Brix to 24 (see separate instructions)



3. Compute Alcohol

Alcohol level = (brix)(0.575)



4. Add Opti-red yeast nutrient (std is 227 gm/ton of grapes)

gm to add = 227 / (2000) x (lb of grapes)

mix with warm water and add to must



5. Add VR Supra Tannin

liters of juice = (gallon of juice) (3.785)

gm of VR to add = (liters of juice) (0.5)

mix with water and add to must



6. Prepare and add yeast to must 

(Adding Yeast

(per gallon of must)









&lt;= 24.5 Brix &gt;25 Brix

1 gm yeast 1.2 gm yeast

1.25 gm Go-ferm 1.5 gm Go-Ferm

25 ml tap water 25 ml tap water





1.	Heat tap water to 110F



2.	Add in Go-Ferm – mix in well



3.	When it drops to 104F, add yeast



4.	Stir in gently, wait 15 minutes, stir again



5.	At activity, add must equal to ½ of starter volume



6.	Float bowl in must to allow both temps to be within 10F



7.	Pour yeast to must and mix in within 30 minutes









At start of fermentation, add 1gm of Fermaid-K / gallon of must

Mix with warm water, then stir into must)



Add 1gm of Fermaid-K / gallon of must after a 8-10 drop in brix







7. Add oak staves

1 stave / 2 gallons of wine

1 stave / 7.57 liter of wine

Total number of staves = (gallon of wine)/2



1. Remove and wash oak staves, then add to tank



2. Press at 0 -2 Brix



3. Get glass of fresh run juice. Press and taste until juice gets bitter



4. Rack off heavy lees in 1-2 days. Get wine to 75-85F



5. Add MaloStart 24 hours prior to adding Malolatic bacteria (20 gm / 
hL)

Liter of wine = .264 gallon

Gallon of wine = 3.785 Liter

Grams of malo-start to add = (liter of wine) (0.2)

Mix into 10X its weight of spring water



6. Rehydrate VP41 freeze dried Malolatic bacteria in 20X its weight of 
distilled water at 20-30 C (70-85F) for 15 minutes. Add to wine gently 
by stirring.



One pack of Malostart VP41 good for 60 gallons (use proportionally to 
volume of wine)

(Steps for Malo

(1 packet good for 60 gallons of wine)









1.	Add malostart after press and racking (1-2 days after pressing)

(Do not add so2)



2. Wine needs to be 61-75F



3. Add 0.2 g/L

gms of malostart to add = (liters of wine)( 0.2)

Mix with 10x weight gms of water

Mix into wine



4. Wait 24 hours



5. Let VP41 come to room temperature. Rehydrate 1 packet of VP41 (freeze
dried) into 20x its weight of distilled water at 68-86F for 15 minutes



6. Add to wine. Stir in gentle.



7. Stir gently for one week



You should get a Chromotograpghy test lit to know when mlf is done but 
you can wing it and just watch it closely to see when the fermenting has
stopped but if you are doing a lot of wine I would recommend getting 
the kit and doing it right.


----------



## Dean (Sep 1, 2010)

great process Wade! Fantastic information for people new to fresh grapes!


----------



## AlFulchino (Sep 2, 2010)

agreed...good stuff.......but i still have never come across CA grapes w a ph that high..whats in that guys water/irrigation?


----------



## Dean (Sep 2, 2010)

maybe he has natural baking soda in the soil?


----------



## grapeman (Sep 2, 2010)

We just don't see numbers that high here, so we don't know the right way to adjust the pH for it (or at least have never had to try it).


Great summary Wade. Makes a good starting point.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 2, 2010)

Mike best of luck to you. Great picture and i agree it would make a great label.


----------



## hartm (Sep 2, 2010)

That is quite a process...seems intimidating to make the leap from a kit to using fresh grapes.


Maybe someday I'll be up for the challenge...


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 2, 2010)

Wade, many thanks for posting the Primer on working with fresh grapes. 

I think I am getting a handle on the numbers and getting them dialed in.
I read somewhere that rain just before harvest could cause a big rise in pH.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 2, 2010)

*NOTE TO SELF: If you haven't used your battery operated pH meter in a while and you get screwball numbers it could be time to change the batteries!*





Took a sample of Merlot in to work today to double check the numbers I got last night and I could not believe the difference.

Today :

pH was 3.7
TA was 7.0 g/l

Last night I was totally freaked out about the numbers and added a little Tartaric to see if I could get things in line. The pH meter was reading all over the place and I couldn't even get the meter to properly calibrate with my 4.0 buffer.


I prepared a starter solution with yeast nutrient and some must and pitched the yeast this AM. Temps are a little low in the winery ~ 67 so may have to warm it up a bit but things were already starting to bubble at lunch.


----------



## grapeman (Sep 2, 2010)

Another note to self:
If you haven't used the pH meter in a while, you may want to rehydrate per instruction manual for you meter. Also if it takes a long time for readings to stop moving, you may need a new probe if rehydrating doesn't help it.


----------



## AlFulchino (Sep 2, 2010)

glad this topic came up...and Mike glad that you are safe guarding the country at your place of work....please check all the batteries there   

interesting comment about the rain causing a rise in ph...is the rain itself in that area alkaline? just curious

i must confess that all the thing Wade posted have their place..but i do almost NONE of them...i know they work otherwise people wouldnt do them....i just have found that good grapes in general..ALWAYS make a good wine if given time..i am not knocking all the techniques in any way shape or form..i just havent seen the need to use most of them...and i can only offer that none of my wines sit around collecting dust from lack of sales....i raise this point for one reason..to emphasize that grapes are wanting to be a wine...good wine....newcomers to grape wine making should have less fear than they usually have....its like the issue of exposure to O2.....more is made of it than need be


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 2, 2010)

Ha!

Luckily its a 110v AC model.....





No, our rain is like everyone else's, "acid". Our soil IS however pretty alkaline by nature (volcanic). Not sure if there is any correlation at all tho in that matter.......




Al Fulchino said:


> glad this topic came up...and Mike glad that you are safe guarding the country at your place of work....please check all the batteries there
> 
> interesting comment about the rain causing a rise in ph...is the rain itself in that area alkaline?


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 3, 2010)

*Update:*

Things are looking pretty good this AM. Put some heat on both primaries yesterday afternoon to raise them up from ~68 to ~ 72 degrees by this this AM. Added some DAP and some Fermaid-K per directions stirred well with the punch down tool. 

Starting to smell pretty good in the winery! Took the heat off this AM.

Will see how high these heat up to now on their own!


----------



## AlFulchino (Sep 3, 2010)

lookin good pal....you are on your way!


----------



## grapeman (Sep 3, 2010)

Yep, that is wine in it's infancy! Bubble, bubble, toil and trouble.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 3, 2010)

So today I was trying to catch up on my newspapers I had yet to read an low and behold in last Sundays paper there is a nice article on an old retired chemist from the lab (sound sorta familiar?) who opened one of the first commercial wineries in the area. Although he has ceased operations for one reason or another he did have an interesting quote:

“The growing season is great because of the sunshine,” Balagna said. “So you get very high sugars in the grapes and that translates to pretty high alcohol in the wine and also good flavors. New Mexico wines are quite fruity and you usually have to add acid because they are usually not acidic enough.”

This is exactly what I found in both batches. I corrected my Merlot but left the Cab alone and will take some numbers and do some acid additions after fermentation completes.

Learning lots by any means I can these days!


----------



## AlFulchino (Sep 3, 2010)

fabulous Mike....that is key info......i always think its a little miracle when info like this passes by our eyes just when it is needed..i believe there is a reason this happens


----------



## Wade E (Sep 3, 2010)

Looking good there my friend!


----------



## Big Ike (Sep 4, 2010)

Mike,

Great post. Appreciate the info and tracking. Please keep it coming.

Wade, 

Great "recipe" to follow for fresh grapes. Greatly appreciated, as well.

I'll cut and past this one onto the hard drive!


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 4, 2010)

Punching caps down 4X a day, sorry Al, not getting up at 2:00AM, where's Waldo when I need him! 

Caps are HUGE compared to a 1.5L grape pack in a kit.

Temps in the primaries this AM were right at 80 degrees and I could feel the heat when I was punching and swirling!

Should try and get an SG reading later today.

Good to see you back Big Ike!


----------



## grapeman (Sep 4, 2010)

Mike, you MUST get up at 2:00 am TO PUNCH DOWN THE NIGHT CAP. 


Seriously, I only punchdown about twice a day and never have color extraction problems. The cap doesn't dry out either in that time. It is amazing how in a 32 gallon Brute, the cap can get about a foot deep. I have even had it push the lid up even when leaving about 8-10 inches of headspace.


----------



## AlFulchino (Sep 4, 2010)

i agree...even had a cap push up a lid w a brick on it this mornin...Mike while picking grapes before the wine tasting time came up i had been thinking about your high ph grapes...its not for me to tell you to DO this...but i am a bot of a risk taker...if it was my wine and if you had not already adjusted all of your must.....maybe next year you can take a few gallons and not adjust the acid..make the wine...intend on it being an early drinker only.....and see what you get...now that you are doing things on a volume scale you can experiment a bit more..i am a firm believer in letting a grape be what it is....true that things can be adjusted and made into good and GREAT wines.....but sometimes less can possibly be more...anyway..just two cents worth


----------



## Wade E (Sep 4, 2010)

Al, either your grapes are just plain awesome or you really know WTF your doing as Ive tried many wines that were Au Natural and most of them were dish water! Ive had your wine and its awesome so I know its one of the two above hence the reason I dont tell anyone to go your route!


----------



## AlFulchino (Sep 4, 2010)

I dont know wtf i am doing


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey then there is hope for the rest of us!






I love to experiment! But after I have figured out what the hell I am doing! 

I can't wait to mix things up and try some "little" experiments down the road......


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 4, 2010)

appleman said:


> Mike, you MUST get up at 2:00 am TO PUNCH DOWN THE NIGHT CAP.




OK, 

If you insist Rich!


----------



## grapeman (Sep 5, 2010)

Yep, that's exactly what I was talking about! 


How's it fermentin' today?


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 5, 2010)

Still looking good!





Can hear it bubbling away when you take the lid off. The cap is ~6" of light (now empty) grape skins with lots of juice underneath it all. Starting to smell more and more like wine and less and less like sweet grape juice.Didn't get an SG reading yesterday so will pull a sample next time I punch down today. Am planning on another shot of yeast nutrient at around 8-10 Brix.

Went to the LHBS and reserved the press for late next week probably pick up Thursday PM and press Friday AM. I picked up a couple of temp strips so I could see at a glance what the temps are in the primaries.

They have dropped from a high of right at 80 to ~77 this AM.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 5, 2010)

Wow,

I knew this guy was cooking but had no data. Took a SG in glass (way too much solids to do this in a bucket!) and the SG was down to 1.022 from 1.105 in just 3.5 days! 

The temps in the primary have dropped down to ~72-73 degrees. I ran the AC temp up to 70 to try and keep the primary from cooling off too much. Smells good but very different from a kit. Usually you have added some oak to a kit and you have that oak and grape fruit smell in the primary. 

This just smells like grape juice with an ethanol kick!

Man there are ALOT of solids in fresh grapes This should be fun to try and press then start racking and clearing!


----------



## robie (Sep 7, 2010)

Mike, isn't the New Mexico vineyard, from which you got the grapes, much farther south of you, where it is much warmer, especially at night?

If that's the case and if I remember correctly (some of you can set me straight if I am wrong), hot days produce lots of sugar and cooler nights help produce more acid than hot nights. If the nights are NOT too cool down south, maybe that's why the acid is low and the PH higher. If that's the case, that vineyard's vintner should be making some adjustments on a regular, yearly basis, so he/she should be able to advise you.

Also, remember that the longer your fermentation, the longer the skins will have to extract that deep, dark color. So, wouldn't you want to let the fermentation go a bit more slowly?


----------



## robie (Sep 7, 2010)

ibglowin said:


> Man there are ALOT of solids in fresh grapes This should be fun to try and press then start racking and clearing!



I saw a neat video on UTube. They were pressing the grapes in the "Old Country" in the "Old Country Way". I never figured out where the old country was.

They piled the grapes up in the center of a large, 8 or 10-foot wide tank, which had a press-style screw coming up from the center of the tank. Next, starting at the bottom, they wound a heavy rope around the grapes and progressively raised the rope up one rope thickness and continued to wind it until a vertical wall of rope was surrounding the grapes. This newly formed "container" of grapes was about 3 or 4 feet in diameter.

Finally, they placed typical press bocks on top of the grapes and pressed the grapes just like you would in a wooden grape press. It was surprising the rope held the grapes in place so well.

Talk about working with what you've got!


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey Richard,

Deming is about 300 miles south of me and sits at an elevation of ~4500ft. Its still fairly high in elevation and only ~800ft lower than Denver.

The average high in Deming for the month of August was 92 F. The ave low was 62F. Nice 30 degree difference and quite typical of high desert terrain.

Compare that to Calistoga, CA. Average high for August was 91 and the average low was 53. Napa for August was 82 ave high and 53 ave low.

Walla Walla, WA home of our beloved Red Mountain AVA had an average high of 89 and an average low of 61 for the month of August.

Since those temps are all fairly close except for the ave low of 53 in the California areas I am not sure how temperature effects acidity in grapes.

Seems to me that the soil or "terroir" would be the bigger factor in determining acid content.

It looks like this will ferment out to dry in about the usual 6-7 days. I did use some Opti Red and some pectic enzyme on both batches that should help with extraction. I also let the crushed grapes sit for ~36 hours before pitching the yeast. The color seems to be pretty dark after 5 days of fermentation. They say to ferment to dry or below 1.000 then press.

Both batches will spend some time in my new 6 gallon Vadai Oak barrel I got last week. Since it is new they will only spend a couple of weeks in it so they don't get over oaked. I will follow the new barrel break in procedure (2 weeks, 4 weeks, 8 weeks.....etc.)



DancerMan said:


> Mike,  isn't the New Mexico vineyard, from which you got the grapes, much farther south of you, where it is much warmer, especially at night?If that's the case and if I remember correctly (some of you can set me straight if I am wrong), hot days produce lots of sugar and cooler nights help produce more acid than hot nights.  If the nights are NOT too cool down south, maybe that's why the acid is low and the PH higher.  If that's the case, that vineyard's vintner should be making some adjustments on a regular, yearly basis, so he/she should be able to advise you.Also, remember that the longer your fermentation, the longer the skins will have to extract that deep, dark color.  So, wouldn't you want to let the fermentation go a bit more slowly?


----------



## robie (Sep 7, 2010)

Looks like Deming is pretty close to Walla Walla in averages. I wasn't sure if Deming might be one of those areas where average lows are up there much higher, as they sometimes are in some areas of our beloved Texas, where we spent many years.

Though I do remember reading somewhere that average nighttime low temperatures affect the acid content (structure) in wine grapes. 

Sounds like your color depth is going to be really nice. Keep us posted, as this link will be a good future reference for others, who are new to fresh and frozen grapes.


----------



## robie (Sep 7, 2010)

Concerning nighttime temperatures I found lots on the subject. As an example:

_*Columbia Valley and Yakima Valley AVA*

_


<h2>_Boushey Vineyard_</h2>
_*Management:* d**k Boushey
*Grapes:* Syrah (4 different clones), Cabernet Sauvignon
*Wines:* Boushey Vineyard Syrah, red blends
*Vineyard Style:* Great focus and balance with incredibly unique aromatics
*Location: *Grandview, WA (Yakima and Columbia Valley AVAs)
*Topography:* Resting at an elevation of nearly 1000' and located mid valley, this site is blessed with a medium steep Southern exposure.
*Climate:* Cooler Spring than much of the Columbia Valley. Summers
can be warm to hot with fairly high wind conditions. Like the rest of
the Columbia Valley, *night time temperatures regularly drop into the
50's, arresting sugar accumulation and helping the retention of
acidity.* Having slightly cooler days than the rest of the central
Columbia Valley, the fruit is able to develop over a longer period of
time allowing the fruit to achieve full physiological (flavor) ripeness
in balance with sugar and acidity.
*Rainfall:* Less than 7" per year. Drip irrigation is used
sparingly to keep the plants healthy and viable; realizing that
stressing the vines by limiting their water will help produce intense,
flavorful fruit.
*Soil:* Generally Burke silt loam (at a depth of 2' ~10') over Basalt rock._










Terroir surely has its affect.
I am not sure what affect altitude might have.


----------



## robie (Sep 7, 2010)

*I finally found this:

Diurnal Shift: Day to Night Temperature Variability *-
One of the greatest natural phenomena for growing grapes which end up
balanced between ripe sugars (which will equate to alcohol in the wine)
and crisp acidity is a difference between day time and night time
temperatures – or, diurnal shift.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 9, 2010)

*Woo Hooo!*

To late for this year but a new LHBS opened up in ABQ and he just added a brand spanking new manual crusher/de-stemmer and rachet press to his store for rental! I would have killed for this last week.........

This means next year I can cruise up I-25 from Deming with my load of fresh grapes and head right to the LHBS and crush/de-stem right there in store and head on to the house with a load of freshly picked and (now) crushed/de-stemmed grapes that will be ready for testing!!!!!!

Very excited indeed!


----------



## Scott B (Sep 9, 2010)

Mike, it is the little things in life that make us happy!!!






Would you have guessed 2 years ago you would be excited about a Crusher/Destemmer?






Great job on the Fresh grapes. 


You have inspired me to do the same next year!!!


----------



## robie (Sep 10, 2010)

Mike,

OOPS!

My thinking was a little backwards. I supposed that the lower the fermentation temperature, the longer it will take, thereby giving more time to extract color and tannins from the skin. Concerning extraction, it kind of makes sense but WRONG!

Now I find out if you want more extraction, you ferment at higher temperatures.

Sorry about that!

How are things coming along today with the fermentation? Smells great I'll bet!


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2010)

Funny you should ask!

I picked up the press yesterday evening and got things all set up this AM and pressed. It was 8 days since the yeast was pitched and the SG was 1.000 as of last night. We had a really nice cool morning with a low of 52 so by 9:00AM it was a perfect 68 degrees on the back patio. I soaked the heck out of the basket and blocks with Iodophor solution and then let it air dry. Poured Iodophor solution into the catch pan as well so hopefully things were good and sanitized.

My SWMBO helper said no pics of her!



She was sprayed pretty darn good with grape juice as was I. My hands are PURPLE this evening! 

Everything went well and I got 2 full 6 gallon carboys plus 2 full magnums.Could have gotten more but really didn't want to press too hard.

I can say that I have now officially tasted "GREEN" wine! Wow! With all those skins and seeds this stuff smelled good but is quite "herbaceous" to say the least. Will let it sit for a few days and then do a first rack on everything.

Lot of work but alot of fun!Will update things as they progress.


----------



## grapeman (Sep 10, 2010)

It looks like you had a great time. It can be a bit messy, but enjoyable.


----------



## AlFulchino (Sep 10, 2010)

great pictures, but everything was fine until i saw the white sneakers...or are they *tennis shoes*....good Lord!  thats proof that you were not really the one that pressed and did all the wine work.....

wine stains everywhere and your shoes are spotless???? what did you do? oversee the wine making w binoculars from the living room sliding door window???

winemakers wear work boots! you are dressed up in picnic clothes???

is that Do It Best Quality Paint bucket food grade?????


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2010)

Not quite my Italian friend! .......


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2010)

The "Do It Best" bucket is my cork humidor. I sanitized it and just used it to dump from the Brute into the press...........


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2010)

Yea,

I am a rookie, what can I say!


----------



## AlFulchino (Sep 10, 2010)

all kidding aside...you are now officially part of a group of brothers ( and sisters) who have shared this thing going back 6-7 thousand years...too bad we didnt know each other when i had reason to go to NM!


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2010)

You had a reason to go to NM?

Do tell!


----------



## AlFulchino (Sep 10, 2010)

one of da boys played for the Isotopes a few years back...i think i mentioned it before...watching him now...just struck someone out....grear yr last yr...astros roookie of the yr..this yr injury filled but mid 3.00 era since he returned....i lost a nice digital camera in that ball park a few years ago..did you find it by chance?


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 11, 2010)

Thats right, I do recall you mentioning that now that you mention that! 

The 'Stros were always my favorite team when I was a kid growing up in San Antonio. Used to listen to them almost every night on my "high tech" portable AM radio with nifty mono headphone jack....... 

Pretty cool stuff. Arm problems this year?

Wow, BIG kid! 6'5" and 285! He could be a linebacker as well! You Fulchino's grow em big for sure!

Loved the ball getting caught up and lost in his jersey! So is Jeff a son or a nephew?


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 11, 2010)

The brothers of the "purple hands"!







Al Fulchino said:


> all kidding aside...you are now officially part of a group of brothers ( and sisters) who have shared this thing going back 6-7 thousand years...too bad we didnt know each other when i had reason to go to NM!


----------



## robie (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey Mike,

Did you save any of the skins?


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 13, 2010)

No,

I recycled them in the perennial garden as a mulch. I hope the seeds don't germinate I would have like 1,000,000 vines next spring!


----------



## AlFulchino (Sep 13, 2010)

son...sorry missed that

_____

i had a lady in the winery last week trying to convince me to press the grape seeds to get the oil and sell it for salads and cooking..i just looked at her..what do i know about that stuff


----------



## Wade E (Sep 13, 2010)

We use almost only grape seed oil here. I love it!


----------



## AlFulchino (Sep 13, 2010)

for what Wade.....for salads? health? something else?

wonder what you press with and filter etc


----------



## Wade E (Sep 13, 2010)

Salads, cooking, just about anything you wold use oil for. Dont put it in your truck!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 13, 2010)

No idea what type of press you use, perhaps a miniature fruit press eh?

We have some recipes that call for it, dressings etc. It does have a unique flavor for sure and stands up to high heat, not like any other type of oil. And of course its $$$.A small 17oz can will set you back ~$7.


----------



## AlFulchino (Sep 13, 2010)

right now its all in a compost pile...gonna have to re-look at this issue at some point...at least for personal use


----------



## Wade E (Sep 13, 2010)

I think for sure you would need another type of press, one that could squeeze the heck out of something that small.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 13, 2010)

Here you go, found this out on the intertubes:

*Because each seed yields a small amount of oil, grapeseed oil is usually extracted chemically. The chemical extraction does have an impact on the flavor of the oil, but it makes grapeseed oil affordable for people who want to purchase it. The oil is known for being light in color and flavor, with a hint of nuttiness. It is a polyunsaturated oil, and contains beneficial compounds such as linoleic acid.*


----------



## AlFulchino (Sep 14, 2010)

cool!


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 14, 2010)

You up with Waldo this AM!


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 14, 2010)

So with a new wine made from local fresh grapes from the "Land of Enchantment" I decided to create a spin off winery from the "Chateau" wines made from kits. This will make it easier down the road to identify kit wines from fresh grape wines in the winery/cellar. 

Ladies and Gents I am proud to present to you for the first time here or anywhere else for that matter......

*San Acacia Cellars*


----------



## robie (Sep 14, 2010)

Very nice!

Soon you will be referring to your "conglomerate"


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 14, 2010)

Bwahahahahahahahahaha......


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 14, 2010)

Cool but no robots? Are you going to continue to use the same label and just change the name to protect the image?


----------



## Wade E (Sep 14, 2010)

Very nice. Man those are some huge clusters in that pic!


----------



## AlFulchino (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## ibglowin (Sep 14, 2010)

Can't seem to get robots and wine to go together all that well on a label! 

The Geek crowd would love it I'm sure.





Might change out the pic from year to year to easily define the year at a glance.



runningwolf said:


> Cool but no robots? Are you going to continue to use the same label and just change the name to protect the image?


----------



## rrawhide (Sep 16, 2010)

lookin' good Mike, lookin' good!!!


you now are obsessed like the rest of us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 
rick


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 16, 2010)

Yea, this passed into obsession a lot of dollars ago.....


----------



## fivebk (Sep 16, 2010)

Looking good Mike!!!!!

BOB


----------



## Scott B (Sep 16, 2010)

Looks Great


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 22, 2010)

Woo Hooo!

The new barrel has been "properly" labeled!


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 22, 2010)

Awesome, it looks great!


----------



## rrawhide (Oct 22, 2010)

where are you getting your stencils from?


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 22, 2010)

A place called Yankee Stencil


----------



## AlFulchino (Oct 22, 2010)

just beautiful...that is a Vadai, yes?


----------



## grapeman (Oct 22, 2010)

Is that Norm Abrams? New Yankee Pencil?


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 22, 2010)

Yep!








Al Fulchino said:


> just beautiful...that is a Vadai, yes?


----------



## AlFulchino (Oct 22, 2010)

please let me know what you put in it each time and for how long each time


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 22, 2010)

The suggested break in for a small barrel (5 or 6 gallon) is

2 Weeks - 1st batch
4 Weeks - 2nd batch
8 Weeks - 3rd batch
16 Weeks - 4th batch
32 Weeks - 5th batch

I think after the 5th batch it should be neutral.


My plan is:

Fresh grape Merlot - 2 Weeks (completed)

Fresh grape Cabernet Sauvignon - 4 Weeks (in progress)

CC Showcase Rosso Fortisimo - 8 weeks

MM AJ Petite Sirah - 16 weeks

CC Showcase Red Mountain Cab - 32 weeks

Double batch La Bodega Port - 1 year


----------



## AlFulchino (Oct 22, 2010)

fair enough...now let me know what actually happens

so one year of use..just a few weeks more

so you are saying that your port is going into a neutral barrel?


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 22, 2010)

I will probably start the port (this fall) and put into a carboy temporarily (along with the supplied oak) and then when the barrel opens up transfer to barrel for long term aging.

When it goes neutral you can always add beans or chips for oak flavor. Its the concentrating effects I want.

I am already thinking I need another Vadai!


----------



## Wade E (Oct 23, 2010)

Im not sure it will go neutral in that short amount of time, it will just wont have that strong flavor most likely that we are mostly looking for. I would imagine it would take 2 years or so to truly go neutral. One of my next investments will be a barrel.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 23, 2010)

I am just going by what other users from another forum have advised. I will definitely be tasting along the way but the volume to surface area on these small barrels is so much higher you get the oak flavor faster.

On another note Sandor the owner at Vadai claims you can't over oak a wine in one of his Hungarian Oak barrels due to the special qualities of the oak...... 

Not going to test that theory!


----------



## Wade E (Oct 23, 2010)

Oh I am pretty sure those #'s are about right as far as oaking, just saying that I highly doubt the barrel goes neutral that fast. Ive heard the same about not being able to over oak a wine using Hungarian barrels but have no evidence to back that up.


----------



## AlFulchino (Oct 23, 2010)

will one wine immediately replace the previous wine in your schedule? what if anything will you do between wine? any cleaning or sterilizing etc?


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 23, 2010)

Yep,

I will have them lined up and ready to go so when I pull one another goes right in.

Just a light rinse with warm water to get rid of any sediment/crystals etc.

Main thing is to keep em' full so you don't have to worry about drying out or leaking or messing with sulfur sticks etc.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 6, 2011)

Question for those who have Cold Stabilized their wines (Rich e.t. Al) Pun intended!





I moved my Cab and Merlot Carboys into my garage last night as we have gotten into a cold snap this last week or so and it looks like it will not let up.

If you recall I added Tartaric to both batches to adjust the TA and lower th pH. I got em dialed right in. I have seen quite a lot of stuff falling out of the wine in the past months. It doesn't look like lees or the normal wine sediment so I am thinking its possible some of the Acid I added. No wine diamonds that I can see, just a hefty amount of very fine sediment.

The temp in my Garage was 26 degrees this AM. Is this too Cold?

How long should I leave it in the deep freeze?

Both Carboys are on Carpet, not the Concrete.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 6, 2011)

Mike what you see is probably a combination of fine lees and acid crystals. Wine diamonds aren't always diamind or gritty crystals, but may be a solid layer of acid crystals. Don't fret it- it will be fine.


26 is getting to the edge of where you will be comfortable. You can leave there for as long as you want or as short as a couple weeks.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 6, 2011)

So is 26 too cold? Not cold enough? 

Not sure what you just said.





Its been in the 5-9 degree range this whole week for the low (outside).


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 6, 2011)

adding to Rich...usually wine will freeze in the nineteen degree rangelower temps wont just freeze the wine..it has to be consistent...the body of wine will hold the higher daily temps that may be in the 30's


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 6, 2011)

I have (you guessed it...



) a wireless thermometer out in the garage on the carboy. Last night when I placed them in the garage the temp was 40 degrees, this AM 26 so I don't think it will get that cold long enough to freeze the wine. The Cokes out in the garage are starting to freeze but then, just a little bit and they are after all mostly colored water in small containers.

I will keep an eye on them and probably stick a thermometer in the wine itself every few days just to see what temp the wine actually is sitting at and not just monitor the garage temp.


----------



## Randoneur (Jan 6, 2011)

If you had a cardboard box big enough to put them in and close up, it would moderate the day to night temperature swings. Do you have solid stoppers in these?


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 6, 2011)

diet coke will freeze first...regular classic coke and others will go into the mid 20's usually......


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 6, 2011)

Roger on the solid stoppers. Used in the Winter only!







randoneur said:


> If you had a cardboard box big enough to put them in and close up, it would moderate the day to night temperature swings. Do you have solid stoppers in these?


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 6, 2011)

Why yes they are, now you know my Coke type!







Al Fulchino said:


> diet coke will freeze first...regular classic coke and others will go into the mid 20's usually......


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 6, 2011)

one yr at one of my 24 hour gas stations i was there at about 2 am when i thought i heard gun shots outside.....lo and behold diet coke cans were going off like crazy popping

ps the stuff that makes up that sugar replacement in coke is very dangerous for you


----------



## Bartman (Jan 6, 2011)

Al Fulchino said:


> one yr at one of my 24 hour gas stations i was there at about 2 am when i thought i heard gun shots outside.....lo and behold diet coke cans were going off like crazy popping
> 
> ps the stuff that makes up that sugar replacement in coke is very dangerous for you



"dangerous" as in it's not healthy for you because it's not naturally occurring, or "dangerous" as in the diet cokes will explode and put out your eye?


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 7, 2011)

Ah Hell, I think the Plutonium will get me long before the Aspartame does......







Al Fulchino said:


> ps the stuff that makes up that sugar replacement in coke is very dangerous for you


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 7, 2011)

its the artificial sweetener....as far as the cans popping, the stopper peels up and makes a snap sound like a .22 and then you get a bunch of icy fizz shooting everywhere...makes a mess


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 7, 2011)

Gas stations, Nurseries, Winery what else you wise guys do?








Al Fulchino said:


> one yr at one of my 24 hour gas stations.......


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 7, 2011)

my first one was a landscaping business....did another that i wont mention too.....always wanted to be a physicist, but never got around to it


----------



## Randoneur (Jan 7, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Ah Hell, I think the Plutonium will get me long before the Aspartame does......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 7, 2011)

What do you think I use to generate the 1.21 Gigawatts!


----------



## Randoneur (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## ibglowin (May 24, 2011)

Update on the vines down South in Deming, NM which had a record 4 days in a row of sub freezing weather and saw a low of -12 over all for a portion of the time back in February 2011.

Looks like the vines faired pretty well all things considered. They had a hard freeze April 26th and lost all the the Chardonnay, Viognier and Nebbiolo (all early bud breakers) for the year. 

The Cab Sauvignon is looking good at the moment. Pictures attached. Some of those Cabernet vines are now 25 years old!


----------



## robie (May 24, 2011)

Great photos, Mike. Gorgeous vines!

To bad about loosing those grape varietals.

I am helping a friend plant 1 acre of vines near by. We put in over 500 vines. Last Saturday we set his 2500 gallon watering tank; Thursday we will hook up the irrigation hose to each row and add the drippers. It is really great to be a part of this at this point, knowing he will have a nice vineyard in a few years.


----------



## ibglowin (May 24, 2011)

That is cool what did you guys plant?


----------



## robie (May 24, 2011)

St Croux, Fontenac, and about 4 others, which I don't remember the names of the others he bought. He went to great lengths to find vines that will survive this climate. He said the vines should be good to about 30 below.

I'll get the names of the others Thursday and pass them on.

Say, have you watched any of the last few episodes of oneacrewine on youtube lately? The guy is up to 21 episodes now!!!

He goes into great detail about how to start from scratch on a bare one acre. I was amazed at how he and the nursery propagated his cuttings so easily. Grape vines really do want to grow!!!

I'll bet he spent $20K on his new one-acre just putting in the posts, wire and irrigation, all before one grape vine was planted. Really a professional job.

I have really enjoyed that series of videos.


----------

